# Karelia



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I love that shot through the barbed window!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful pictures kay:, and what impressive river


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! wonderful....this must be a heritage town.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Why-Why said:


> I love that shot through the barbed window!


Yes, I've never before seen such unusual design of window's grille.



General Electric said:


> Beautiful pictures , and what impressive river


Thanks! 



DWest said:


> wow! wonderful....this must be a heritage town.


Kizhi is an open air museum, so yes, heritage unmistakably.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Some folk crafts, cityviews & red cat.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

awesome old architecture...this is one place worth visiting.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We always try to visit an open air folk museum when travelling. Very relaxing, educational and interesting. Beautiful pictures! kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Benonie said:


> We always try to visit an open air folk museum when travelling. Very relaxing, educational and interesting. Beautiful pictures! kay:



Thanks, Ben! Kizhi is a wonderful place, very serene and beautiful


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The windmill, the clouds and the wooden hedge! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Another terrific set! I especially love that craftswoman braiding by the windmill.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very ‘folk’; and conjuring up a very pastoral scene of times gone by.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

love your collection of photos showing the old culture in that area...
and I particularly like that wooden wind mill, is that functional?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Kivach Falls 











Petrozavodsk


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that waterfall!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

capricorn2000 said:


> ...
> and I particularly like that wooden wind mill, is that functional?


Thank you! AFAIK, it is just a museum piece.

Thank everyone for feedback and visiting 

More Kizhi:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice updates! Well done :applause:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

shik2005 said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> One more pic from Kizhi...
> 
> ...


This is about as far as you can get from Kentucky to get fried chicken....KFC what a joke, nothing I would ever eat..rubbish..:nono::down::gaah:......The photo set is outstanding....I have never seen any of what is depicted before, Thank You...if I wanted something too eat I would find some real food from a place the locals like and eat..kay:kay::cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

^^ As for "real food" - there some decent cafes in Petrozavodsk, don't worry 

As for KFC there - I was greatly impressed with its location... and colour scheme


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow, just wonderful!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Petrozavodsk


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful legacies from the past.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Petrozavodsk


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

shik2005 said:


> Thanks, Ben! Kizhi is a wonderful place, very serene and beautiful


This shot reminds me of those artificial settings in Disney land where you take the boat and a hippo surfaces out of the blue; but the huge difference here is the real thing, impressive shots :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Karelia :cheers:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

wonderful! absolutely a pretty nice place with some interesting buildings/art sculpture.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Xtartrex said:


> This shot reminds me of those artificial settings in Disney land where you take the boat and a hippo surfaces out of the blue; but the huge difference here is the real thing, impressive shots :cheers:


At this time, they had an annual regatta



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Karelia :cheers:


Thanks, Christos!



charliewong90 said:


> wonderful! absolutely a pretty nice place with some interesting buildings/art sculpture.


Thank you!


----------



## surfer808 (Dec 31, 2016)

shik2005 said:


> Last summer I've visited Petrozavodsk (Karelia). The city itself is nothing to brag about, but it is surrounded with great landscapes, a lot of lakes, including very large ones, rivers & streams and, certainly forests.
> 
> So begin...


Nice job, keep the photos coming please.


----------



## surfer808 (Dec 31, 2016)

shik2005 said:


> Last summer I've visited Petrozavodsk (Karelia). The city itself is nothing to brag about, but it is surrounded with great landscapes, a lot of lakes, including very large ones, rivers & streams and, certainly forests.
> 
> So begin...


Forgot to mention, aside from nice photos, it looks very cold!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

surfer808 said:


> Forgot to mention, aside from nice photos, it looks very cold!


 It is not Hawaii... but nothing extraordinary nevertheless 

Thanks for visiting & feedback!

This is the abandoned marble quarry in Karelia, serves as a tourist attraction.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Really beautiful new set, Igor!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful photos! the last one is my favorite


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

This one is surreal, the huge rocks and the thin layer of ground supporting those tall trees, the boulders just beneath the surface, the perspective you gave to this shot is perfect, loving it.



shik2005 said:


> It is not Hawaii... but nothing extraordinary nevertheless
> Thanks for visiting & feedback!
> This is the abandoned marble quarry in Karelia, serves as a tourist attraction.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Mix


----------



## RegioManio (Jun 21, 2010)

Beautiful new set of photos! That abandoned marble quarry seems to be an interesting "off-the-beaten-path" spot to know


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A terrific set of images! I find the the last one truly compelling: mysterious and a little sinister.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Kizhi

The Chapel Of The Archangel Michael


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I particularly like the fish-eye experiments.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

:applause: nice shots! This is a beautiful and very special place!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

kay: Superb update!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates kay: :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, Igor!


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

The giant insect is best part!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

^^ The blue in the water is intense, very beautiful shots.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely place! 

Beautiful little graveyard, and interesting metallic sculpture.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lots of interesting things, in all of your threads.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Especially love that one that's third from last. The wooden cathedral is an amazing building.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very atmospheric :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful updates, Igor!
In 107/7 the shape of the fence and of the clouds seem to "communicate". kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Xtartrex said:


> The blue in the water is intense, very beautiful shots.


Thank you very much!



openlyJane said:


> Lovely place!
> 
> Beautiful little graveyard, and interesting metallic sculpture.


Thanks, Jane. This sculpture is callef "Fishermen" and is the gift from Duluth, Minnesota.



paul62 said:


> Lots of interesting things, in all of your threads.


Thank you! 




Why-Why said:


> Especially love that one that's third from last. The wooden cathedral is an amazing building.


Thanks! There are two wooden churches (the taller one is partly concealed by it's lower counterpart) & the belltower. The ansamble is called Kizhi Pogost.



General Electric said:


> Very atmospheric


Thank you!



yansa said:


> Wonderful updates, Igor!
> In 107/7 the shape of the fence and of the clouds seem to "communicate".


Thanks, Silva! I must confess that I didn't notice this communication till your observation  Although I liked the clouds


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Have you been using a tripod?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Loving that backlighting there, awesome shot!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Have you been using a tripod?


No, not during the trips. It is useful, but bulky & heavy.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice and interesting, beautiful photo update. keep them coming.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update, great light in pic No. 7! :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for viewing & 'liking' 



yansa said:


> Beautiful update, great light in pic No. 7!


Thanks, Silvia! Really, the northern sky is so close & due to low sun light conditions are very good.



Xtartrex said:


> Loving that backlighting there, awesome shot!


Thank you!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic last photo. Beautifully composed. Sometimes so difficult to get the most simple of landscape shots right.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful! My favourite is the first shot. The spaces between the people seems to add another dimension to the landscape.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Well done! kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Always enjoy your experimental images.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pictures, Igor!
My favorite is the sculpture of fishermen. It is very beautiful!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

This window of the wooden house is made with so much love! kay:

My favourite picture of a great update!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful, it's kind of heritage place.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

The water is almost black, because it is saturated with iron.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What is the reason the water is saturated with iron?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> What is the reason the water is saturated with iron?


Because of the constitution of the surface rocks. In addition to iron and other minerals, the water is highly saturated with organic matter. 
It is not drinkable, but creates spectacular views. Just imagine - multiple forest lakes, some of them just several meters in diameter, others dozens miles from one shore to another. The water is almost black and the shore is very low, you see the trees growing as if right from the water.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful nature shots!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures, Igor!
What a beautiful and peaceful place.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful forest and waterfall!
My favourite pic is this:



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful photos, Igor!
That is definitely a magical place!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Extraordinary beautiful rocks... Must be marble?

Great pics, Igor, love the atmosphere! kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Thank you for explaining, Igor!
> Nice update, particularly love the small wooden house in turqouise and the rose!


Thank you, Silvia! I'm glad you liked it 



madonnagirl said:


> nice photos and beautiful traditional houses.


Thank you!



General Electric said:


> Among my favorites, the 144/5, the white house by night, is a jewel


Thanks 



Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful pictures, Igor!
> That wonderful red rose ... just wow!


Thank you, Roberto! This rose was right in front of my hotel...


Well, that's all about Karelia. Sure, there are some more pictures, but enough is enough


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love those nature impressions, particularly the last one! Magical! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

WoW!  Great stuff!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That distorted lens creates a sort of ‘Twin Peaks’ effect. Interesting!


----------

